# Holster for 1911?



## Liz323 (Jul 9, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good concealed-carry holster for a 1911? I've been carrying my Sig P238 for the summer but now that it's getting colder I want to carry my R1. I know this isn't going to be an easy task. I also have to take into consideration that women's clothing is not forgiving to concealment, especially a full-size 1911. I don't mind buying bigger clothes but I'm just looking for a holster that would conceal the best and provide comfort at the same time. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

There are a number of good manufacturers. Galco, Safariland, Blade Tech, and Bianchi just to name a few.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's one possibility. Click on: LADYFIST HOLSTERS

It's a temptation to carry your defensive weapon "off-the-body," for instance in a specially-made purse.
I suggest strongly _against_ this practice.
For instance, if your special carry purse gets snatched, your assailant now has a really nice pistol...and you don't.
For instance, if you put your special carry purse down, at a friend's house maybe, and forgetfully walk away from it, the friend's inquisitive child may investigate your bag, and the next thing you hear is "BANG!"
For instance, you are making the bed at home when you hear someone enter your kitchen uninvited and unannounced...but your pistol is in your special carry bag...in the kitchen.

I hope that you get the point I'm trying to make: Carry your defensive pistol _on your body_, well concealed.
I carry mine "24/7." I've needed it once, so far. Once was enough!


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

comp-tac minotaur holster or similar hybrid leather/kydex iwb holster


----------



## Liz323 (Jul 9, 2014)

I've always carried it on me. I've had friends ask why I don't in my bag and I give them the same explanations. I would NEVER feel comfortable carrying a firearm not on my person.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

This is a very tricky topic. How do you carry now? how do you want to carry? Will it work for you? without knowing these things and several more things, all I can say is find a store that carries a wide as possible styles of holsters and see how they fit. Find a good gun belt first to have a good foundation for your holster. Your holster will be very personal fit to you. I have learned a long time ago not to try to tell a lady what she "should" wear and the same with how to carry.


----------



## Alycat (Sep 13, 2014)

Rather than buying bigger clothes, how about a compact 1911? Much easier to conceal. I carry a Kimber Ultra Carry II.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Alycat said:


> Rather than buying bigger clothes, how about a compact 1911? Much easier to conceal. I carry a Kimber Ultra Carry II.


Generally speaking, one almost always has to modify one's wardrobe to accommodate a concealed weapon.
If the pistol is carried inside one's waistband, pants or skirt, a larger waist size is required to accept it. If it's carried outside the waistband, then a covering garment must be worn, even when the air around one is quite warm. The same is true for a shoulder-holster rig.

Carrying a smaller gun still requires wardrobe changes, and this includes carrying a pocket-size weapon as well.

Ask me how I know.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1:


> I hope that you get the point I'm trying to make: Carry your defensive pistol on your body, well concealed.


That's about the best advise you can ever give to someone who plans on carrying a weapon for self defense, besides knowing how to use it properly.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

[]Galco Leather F.L.E.T.C.H. Holster - Tan : Cabela's


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

I will weigh in with my usual, negativity on waist band holsters.. For me, I find it insane to have to decide whether or not to unbutton or unzip a heavy winter coat... The idea of carrying in a purse is a Big No No in my book.. Some people wear layers of clothes, which makes this idea of a waist band carry, in-effective. A mugging or robbery comes in an instant.. you don't have time to find your EDC under layers of clothing.. 
OK on to my pitch.. I've been licensed to carry for 40 years as a civilian, prior to that I was in the Military... 

I pocket carry my 1911 45ACP Ultra carry in the pocket of my cargo shorts... in the summer
IN the winter, I pocket carry in the other most layer of my coat... in a pocket large enough to carry my 1911. Its in a Modified Mikes Pocket holster so the trigger is covered. I can walk down the street with my hands in my pockets, and on my EDC without anyone knowing it... never have to consider unbuttoning or unzipping to gain access to a weapon concealed deeply in layers of clothing.
With 40 years of conceal carry experience, and 15 years of pocket carry, I would never go back to a waist high holster. Defense means getting to your weapon before the BG thinks you can...If you look like a victim, and carry yourself like a victim.. then you are a potential victim... I don't know how anyone would feel confident in getting to their weapon in one second, if its burried in your clothing under outer layers that need to be unzipped or unbuttoned. I can draw my weapon from my pocket in less than one second.
The End... off the soap box.
Bill aka


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

My 45 ACP Kimber is no bigger than my .380 Thunder.. so why not carry the bigger bang.. there is only 5 oz. difference in weight.

Both of these weapons fit nicely in my modified Uncle Mikes. Both have Crimson Laser sights


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I also like the pocket carry.
Pocket carry has it's positives , but there are the negatives that go along with the pocket carry.
My own experience of pocket carrying for over 30 years.
In my opinion without your hand already on the gun in your pocket,,,the draw is much slower then a waistband ,open carry draw.

Also ,, in the sitting position the pocket carry is very slow.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

With practice, the presentation from pocket carry is about as quick as from an OWB holster that's hidden under a loose covering garment.
The operative words here are: "with practice." Lots and lots of practice.
But you already knew that. Right?


You're correct about presenting from a sitting position, though.
Unless you do it ET's way, and present from a coat pocket.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> With practice, the presentation from pocket carry is about as quick as from an OWB holster that's hidden under a loose covering garment.
> The operative words here are: "with practice." Lots and lots of practice.
> But you already knew that. Right?
> 
> ...


I can not say that's an untrue possibility.
My own skill set ...I am much quicker from a pancake or IWB.
I don't practice much quick drawing from the pocket.
I own way to many pants with different size pockets ,,deeper pockets are my preference.
:draw::draw::draw::draw:


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

pic said:


> I can not say that's an untrue possibility.
> My own skill set ...I am much quicker from a pancake or IWB.
> I don't practice much quick drawing from the pocket.
> I own way to many pants with different size pockets ,,deeper pockets are my preference.
> :draw::draw::draw::draw:


when I was a young man, I would choose a weapon based on what I was wearing that day. I was a slave to fashion. Once I grew out of that mind set. I started to dress around my choice of weapons. IN 15 years of pocket carry, its the absolute best stealth carry without ever having to telegraph a go for the weapon from a waist high position in concealed carry... in wast carry concealed its very obvious when someone goes for it.. under a shirt or jacket.. so when possible threat presents itself.. you have to tell everyone around you including the [potential threat ] , that you are going to grab your weapon from your holster. which creates a panic for civilians, plain clothed cops, and other CCW civilians... with my method no one knows what IM doing.. I just look like an old guy with his hands in his pockets. but in reality, hand is around the grip with finger on the safety. 1/2 second from a draw position. this works in the summer or winter.

When I feel or see a potential threat I can always just go and put my hands in my pocket nonchalantly, and be ready...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

eviltwin said:


> when i was a young man, i would choose a weapon based on what i was wearing that day. I was a slave to fashion. Once i grew out of that mind set. I started to dress around my choice of weapons. In 15 years of pocket carry, its the absolute best stealth carry without ever having to telegraph a go for the weapon from a waist high position in concealed carry... In wast carry concealed its very obvious when someone goes for it.. Under a shirt or jacket.. So when possible threat presents itself.. You have to tell everyone around you including the [potential threat ] , that you are going to grab your weapon from your holster. Which creates a panic for civilians, plain clothed cops, and other ccw civilians... With my method no one knows what im doing.. I just look like an old guy with his hands in his pockets. But in reality, hand is around the grip with finger on the safety. 1/2 second from a draw position. This works in the summer or winter.
> 
> When i feel or see a potential threat i can always just go and put my hands in my pocket nonchalantly, and be ready...


hey, thats my move,lol.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Remember ,some of the old movies the bad guy had or pretended to have a firearm pointed with his hand in his coat pocket,lol. Maybe it was Cagney or Bogart even the three stooges participated in that move. I stand to be corrected,lol.
:smtmoe :smtmoe


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

pic said:


> hey, thats my move,lol.


THat " Move " is the absolute best possible means to prepare yourself for a possible threat... That " Move " that you stumbled on to, gave you the " WOW " factor of being ready in the event your gut feeling come true, and you can do it without scaring anyone around you.. the benefits of a nonchalant pocket carry is unbelievable.. Ive turned many people on to this method of carry at my gun club.. once you are comfortable with this method.. you will never go back to the iffy " should I go for it " or should I ignore my gut feeling and not upset anyone around me, because I have to lift my shirt and expose my conceal carry for all to see..... If I were to see a civilian, going for a weapon in his waist band, he would immediately go on my radar as a potential threat. I don't know who he is or what his intentions are. 
The End
Bill aka ET


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

How I feel onto this method was, 15 years ago, after using all types of carry holsters prior, in 40 years of conceal carry. One day I threw my Beretta .25 cal Jet fire, on half cock, into my pocket. "No Holster" after some time, I had a few gut feelings of a potential threat, and found that putting my hand into my pocket and on the grip of the Beretta, that any anxiety was immediately dismissed, because I felt as though I had an equalizer in my pocket. That mind set changed my carry style forever. One of the biggest aspects of conceal carry is the confidence it gives you in having a chance to save your life in the event of a threat. I don't want to shoot anyone, and I don't want to show off,, I just want to be as ready as humanly possible without scaring anyone around me or drawing attention to my self. I know when I was carrying at the waist, there was no way to be as ready as I am with a pocket carry without drawing attention to my self, so I was reluctant to " go for it " at the waist, when my gut is telling me " danger. " Now when mu gut says danger, I can address that threat, without telegraphing it to any one. I would " Never " go Back to a waist band Holster. And how about the winter with a heavy coat and a sweater???? I would never want to have to unzip or un button anytime my gut said danger. Seems silly to me to not react to your gut and have to decide whether to unzip or unbutton.

For me, IN the winter, my EDC is in the pocket of my outer most layer, my coat pocket , in my modified Uncle Mikes holster. I simple walk around with my hands in my pockets like 99% of the people around me. How would you prefer to go for it, put your hands in your pocket, or Unbutton your coat, and lift your sweater and reach in and grab the grip of your carry, so everyone can see you as a threat to them. No one ever knows what I am, doing.. no telegraphing or giving a potential threat the knowledge that I am carrying and already have the weapon in my hand.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Your talking about a situational awareness of a potential threat.
How about a situation that sneaks up on you that you are not aware of.
You might be in trouble with the slower pocket carry


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

pic said:


> Your talking about a situational awareness of a potential threat.
> How about a situation that sneaks up on you that you are not aware of.
> You might be in trouble with the slower pocket carry


If someone is sneaking up behind you for the purpose of physical assault, in most cases. The bad guy will be taking on a person that appears to be a victim. So the question is what is the actual threat from behind? If you are carrying in the waist band, and the BG grabs you, his first action will be to immobilize you... try to lift your arm up to get your waist high holster carry, when the bad guy is like Michael Brown 6 ft 4 inch and 300 lbs.. and he put you in a bear hung to immobilize you, You are S.O.L. With my arms at my sides in a bear hug I can still get into my pocket, which is at the tips of my fingers. If the threat from the rear is armed and you don't see him you are S.O.L. again... The BG will either be willing to take your life ( in that case you are S.O.L. )

If the BG is not willing to take your life, his choice of a victim is based on his ability to control your movements. Not that criminals are smart by nature but a smart criminal will consider a victim might be armed. You can go on and on about " what if situations". with my awareness strategy, I have a bit of an edge on someone sneaking up on me. . Is it possible for someone to ambush me? sure... If IM in a situation of perceived vulnerability, my hand is already in my pocket. Chances are I'm not out anywhere in a poorly lite area, in a perfect storm situation to become a victim.

Is a pocket carry a 100% guarantee , absolutely not.. but I've been carrying 40 years, the last 15 of those years in the pocket... I've done it both ways.. pocket carry is significantly better for me... So that's why I give my testimonial... I don't really care how anyone else carries ... but Ill say this.. I am much more confident in my pocket carry because I don't have to " Think " about what will people around me think if I go for my weapon in my waist high holster... In the past, I was reluctant to " go for it " because of the telegraphing aspect of a waist high carry. it doesn't make plain clothed cops or off duty cops or other civilian CCW , or women and children concerned about my intentions.

Now I never have the think " what will people think when I go for my weapon ".. because They don't know IM going for my weapon.. which is a big deal in the confidence aspect.

If I feel a threat, my hand goes in my pockets, and no one knows anything, but what it does do is, it makes my confidence level go through the roof.. I can look in a potential bad guys eye, as if to say, IM ready for you... If my perceived feeling is incorrect, then no one is the wiser...

Lets just say you are in an area where a person might seem to be a very good example of a Bad guy with his body language. Would you go for your weapon and telegraph your concern, only to find out the perceived bag guy was not a bad guy.. you might turn a non bad guy into a bad guy by the threat of violence in your actions to go for your weapon. So you find that you wont go for it until after the action takes place... that puts you two seconds behind me, because I am ready before the threat becomes a reality. If it doesn't become a reality, no one is threatened and no one knows anything that I've done, al, they see is an old guy with his hands in his pockets.

Bill aka ET


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I totally agree with your justifications to pocket carry . I primarily pocket carry myself, your taking the words out of my mouth , but I will admit its a slower draw compared to an open carry, waistband carry. Without a doubt. I pocket carry also .
But I will admit it's a slower draw.
Hands on the head, you pocket drawing, and me waistband drawing. Your a dead man.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> ...Hands on the head, you pocket drawing, and me waistband drawing. Your [_sic_] a dead man.


Um, I don't normally stand around with my hands on my head.
Real life is nothing like an IPSC or IDPA match.

Oh...and by the way, when you do get into a gunfight, there won't be a whistle either.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

pic said:


> I totally agree with your justifications to pocket carry . I primarily pocket carry myself, your taking the words out of my mouth , but I will admit its a slower draw compared to an open carry, waistband carry. Without a doubt. I pocket carry also .
> But I will admit it's a slower draw.
> Hands on the head, you pocket drawing, and me waistband drawing. Your a dead man.


In a real life scenario, I never put my hands on my head , but in real life, I have my hands in my pocket more times than I don't.. lets do it this way... Ill walk down the street with my hands in my pockets, and you walk down the street with your hands at your sides ( this is a real life scenario ) I see you and you see me, and see who wins... Better yet, try that in the winter with your waist high holster, and your EDC buried under a sweater and a heavy winter coat all buttoned up. You walking with your hands covered with gloves at your sides, your weapon under a few layers of clothing) and me keeping both my hands and my EDC warm in the outer pocket of my winter coat...


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

I wear a fleece vest sometimes and My EDC is in the pocket. Its an easy access and carry in the cool weather or the harshest winter day, using an other pocket carry.. Its a little more challenging in the summer but as my cargo shorts show... its a no brainer there either. a man putting his hands in his pocket, summer or winter is a very natural and acceptable practice. A man with a waist high holster " going for it " as a precaution to a possible threat is not acceptable anywhere where women and children are around, in any public area etc. I can be in the exact same area and under the same perceived threat and can be fully ready to react. The threat passes and no one is the wiser. You however are the subject of concern and make yourself a potential threat to other CCW carriers ,and police and off duty police as to your intentions. All they see is some guy grabbing a weapon in public. When they see me, they see a guy with his hands in his pocket.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Well ,, hands on the head is representative of equal terms ,lol.
Mowing the lawn with two hands. Carrying or pushing a grocery cart.
Getting your mail out of the mail box.
Or is all that done with one hand in the pocket?


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

pic said:


> Well ,, hands on the head is representative of equal terms ,lol.
> Mowing the lawn with two hands. Carrying or pushing a grocery cart.
> Getting your mail out of the mail box.
> Or is all that done with one hand in the pocket?


If I am going to weight the effectiveness of my carry , Ill take my weapon out of my pocket.. I wont be giving him his mail, or a bag of groceries. You keep bring up actions that do not represent how I carry. You cant get a quicker grip on your weapon then when you have a grip on your weapon in your pocket. Unless you walk around with your shirt lifted and your hand on your waist holster carry, you are a second behind me, not matter how fast you think you are.. the likely hood of you getting shot by a cop or an untrained CCW civilian are high when attempting to grab your weapon from a OWB or IWB. just to put yourself in the same ready position that I am without drawing any attention to myself.. no one is going to shoot me for having my hands in my pockets... not the same as when you brandish a weapon from a concealed holster under a shirt.

I think we have beat this horse to death... you claim to pocket carry , yet you bring up all these non- real life cases to attempt to discredit how I carry. I know you are not being hostile , but your arguments of hands on head, or getting mail or pushing a cart make for very thin soup.

Knowing parking lots , and banks lots. and ATM 's are high risk areas, I am constantly aware of my surroundings.. I'm left handed and never use my left hand to hold a bag of groceries, or get the mail ( mail comes to me from a slot in my front door.). IM always at the ready, leaving my left hand unencumbered.

IM not telling anyone to pocket carry, I've carried both ways over 40 years, I've pocket carried for the last 15 of those 40 years, for a reason... I'm more confident in its application and would never consider taking a step backwards, going to a waist high holster ever again..


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I also pocket carry everyday as I already stated. But it has it's flaws.
If your purposely not using your left hand for normal everyday chores to enable a quick draw.
Maybe you are the quickest draw in the east. 
Crazy me


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Um, I don't normally stand around with my hands on my head.
> Real life is nothing like an IPSC or IDPA match.
> 
> Oh...and by the way, when you do get into a gunfight, there won't be a whistle either.


What's [suc] ?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> What's [suc] ?


Um, it's "s*i*c." It means "thus" in Latin, as in "it was originally written thus."
It's an all-too-formal way of not taking responsibility for a misspelling. It's because I was given a "classical" education, and because I like to teach grade-schoolers, I guess.
You wrote "your," the possessive, instead of the "you're," the contraction that you intended to use. When I quoted you, I added the "[sic]" instead of correcting your misspelling.

I probably just should've just left the whole thing alone, but I'm perhaps just a little too fussy about English grammar and usage.

Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I do that often, 
Other words like don't /doesn't I frequently mix up.
My wife corrects me often.
Usually during a disagreement .
I should do a better job proof reading.

There are times I read one of my past posts and can't believe I wrote it,lol.
:smt033


----------



## AjayTaylor (Nov 1, 2014)

I have a simple open muzzle Yaqui style holster that I love. Get a decent 2" belt, and a heavy leather Yaqui, and You have the lightest rig You can imagine. Comfort, and You can cross draw or straight, whichever You're more comfortable with. I was going to get a shoulder rig, but they are just plain uncomfortable. I can't imagine a more comfortable or versatile rig than a Yaqui for packing a five inch 1911. Comfort, accessability, and deadly quick to draw from position 1. You will win the gunfight when the fight arises. I love mine, and I seriously doubt that I will be killed in a gunfight.


----------

